# Is my dog a cockapoo?



## Bash92 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey I'm new to this site so don't know if I'm doing this right. I just got a 9 week old puppy and was told that it was a cockapoo.( mum cocker and dad miniature poodle) I'm not sure if he is a cockapoo as he has very wirey, straight fur. He was riddled with worms when I first got him but I am treating him now! Could anyone tell me if he could be a cockapoo with fur like this? Help!!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Cockapoos come with a wide range of fur types. Absolutely this could be a cockapoo with this type of fur. And his fur won't stay the way it is for long anyway. It will be some months, maybe even more than a year, before you know for sure what type of fur he will actually end up with. 
Did you not buy the pup from a breeder? We would love to see pics!
Welcome to the site 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi.
When you got your pup did you see him with his mum and litter mates?
If he has had a bad case of worms the condition of his coat will have been effected... on a good diet and with medication to ensure that there are no more worms you may well find that his coat will soften up.
Seems to me that there is a lot of variation in the type of coat that cockapoos have from smoothies to shaggy wooly sheep - so it may be that your guy will just be somewhere in the middle...
But if you are not confident that the breeder was straight with you about your pup's parents and you never saw him with his mum - then who knows.
But hey you are looking after the little guy now and it sounds as if he needed to be cared for.
When you've worked out how to - do post some pics, we'd love to see him.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Would love to see your little fella... The variation is all part of the joy of cockapoos. Checkout the pictures in the Cockapoo Meet section under the thread Pictures from Poo in the Peaks and you'll see the breed in all it's fabulous glory x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Welcome, glad you're giving this little guy the care he deserves. A pic would help with your breed question.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Do uou have any photos of him? We love puppy pictures!


----------



## baxterthecavapoo (May 21, 2013)

Hi my cavapoo is the same. He has a completely straight coat, in fact he just looks like a spaniel!! He's 13 weeks now so maybe it will change!


----------



## baxterthecavapoo (May 21, 2013)

http://m1349.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/ains268/null_zpsd67a83d1.jpg.html?o=0

Here's a pic of Baxter


----------



## baxterthecavapoo (May 21, 2013)

Here's a pic of Baxter.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ha ... I went straight for the picture thinking it was from the originally poster and thought he looks like a cavapoo..... And then realised he was x


----------



## baxterthecavapoo (May 21, 2013)

Lol just sabotaging the thread :-s


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He's lovely all poos very welcome


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely cavapoo! I love the pups that look a little different... Exceptions! Love it!


----------

